# Bikepark nähe Bonn?



## mike84 (14. Juli 2006)

Hi, ich fahre nächste Woche für ein paar Tage nach Bonn und wollte mal nachfragen, wo der nächste Bikepark von dort aus ist? Weil wenn es dort ein paar Möglichkeiten zum fahren gäbe (Downhill-Freeride) dann würde ich mein bike mitnehmen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. thx.

mike


----------



## Lipoly (14. Juli 2006)

boppard! ist von bonn gut zu erreichen mit der bahn! da ferien sind und der kona rider eh keine freunde hat (    ) wird er bestimmt oft dahinfahn, also frag den mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike84 (14. Juli 2006)

gibts da auch ne homepage zu ?


----------



## Lipoly (14. Juli 2006)

google lässt grüßen

www.downthehill.de


----------



## mike84 (14. Juli 2006)

ok, schonmal vielen Dank. Schiebt man dort nach oben oder wie läuft das? Ist das ding für nen absoluten Anfänger tauglich (bin bisher halt hier in der Nähe Singletrails gefahren, aber nix mit groß drops o.ä. Bike ist ein BigHit 2)
Hat evtl einer Bock mit nem Neuling dort nächste Woche ein wenig zu fahren. Werde wohl ab Donnerstag Abend in Bonn sein bis Sonntag oder Montag. 
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 59760 (16. Juli 2006)

Hier Mike :
http://www.downthehill.de/bikepark-anfahrt.php


----------



## Luckfrosch (1. August 2006)

hi. wollte am samstag nach boppard in den park .wer mit mag schaut bitte in last minte biking oder bike fahrgemeinschaft. thx


----------

